# Pelvicachromis humilis



## Brotas (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello.

Some pictures of my Pelvicachromis humilis "Bofa".


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Beauties!! Nice to see some Westie pics!! :thumb:


----------

